

GitHub is down - Jake232
https://status.github.com/

======
thepumpkin1979
Second time in a week. Still github is one of those companies that really have
to mess up to make me hate them. It's probably a DDOS attack again, I don't
understand what kind of people could do that to our octocat.

~~~
ryanmcbride
People on the internet whom hate things for the purpose of hating them.

------
ra
Might be a good opportunity to push your code to bitbucket.

It's come a very long way in the last 12 months including unlimited private
repos.

~~~
Jake232
I feel people have become reliant on GitHub though. They use the web interface
to do daily tasks. They like the one click fork to move a repo to their own
account.

The problem is, on a daily basis when you're looking for an open-source
project, where do you find it? It's always on GitHub. It has established
itself as the market leader.

It happens all the time. Other companies may provide better support for
certain things(private repos in this instance) - but people flock to where the
rest of the market is. It's like PayPal, we all know they're better
alternatives and yet we all still use PayPal.

------
Spittie
It's already up again for me.

------
Jake232
Seems back up.

